# Stormtrooper Cruze



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

I have had my Cruze for about 3 weeks. I want a white and black theme (I know, real original) Its an LS. I Plastidipped the front bumper, rear bumper, and aftermarket spoiler. Also dipped the wheel covers until I can get wheels.


----------



## project_mayhem (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks good man! Love the Stormtrooper look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Whoa! That is off the hook hot! Totally Stormtrooper! Nice job!

Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I've always liked that look, nice car man.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice and clean.

Paint the roof.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## project_mayhem (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ yeah, I second that. Paint the roof!


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

You and I will have very similar looking cruzes soon as I'm doing a lot of the same things. I do like the look if the spoiler dipped I hadn't thought about that!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks pretty cool.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

project_mayhem said:


> ^^ yeah, I second that. Paint the roof!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


And maybe even do the door handles!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not usually into that kind of thing, but it works out very well for your car. I like it!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

+1 for painting the roof. That would definitely put the icing on the cake. Regardless, excellent work! I like that alot.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Think you should blacken the chrome strip on the rear above the license plate.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

rbtec said:


> Think you should blacken the chrome strip on the rear above the license plate.


Yeah, nice catch. I second that one too, haha.


----------



## project_mayhem (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah that would look good.

I want to make mine red, but don't know where to get a vinyl that matches


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks real nice. The spoiler dipped is a good look!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I'm actually in the process of getting the roof vinyl wrapped and the windows tinted. I'll have more pictures up soon hopefully.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

how about tint the taillights?


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Where can I buy the plastidip you used?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

leo18_rod said:


> Where can I buy the plastidip you used?


You can get it at Lowes, home depot, etc in the spray paint department.


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Ohh.. So it's basically spray paint??


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

nice nice!!! kinda how mines turning out....


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

leo18_rod said:


> Ohh.. So it's basically spray paint??


Plasti-Dip is sprayable plastic. It sprays on like paint, and then hardens into a flexible rubber/plastic compound that can be peeled off if you mess up or don't like it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> And maybe even do the door handles!


Nah, skip the door handles, will stick out. If they're chrome, get some white ones.



IROCZILLA said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone. I'm actually in the process of getting the roof vinyl wrapped and the windows tinted. I'll have more pictures up soon


 Perfection



Smurfenstein said:


> Plasti-Dip is sprayable plastic. It sprays on like paint, and then hardens into a flexible rubber/plastic compound that can be peeled off if you mess up or don't like it.


Made by aliens

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Ohh nicee.. Is it a shiny plastic or is it like a matte color?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

leo18_rod said:


> Ohh nicee.. Is it a shiny plastic or is it like a matte color?


Here you go. Should help answer any more questions you may have. http://www.youtube.com/user/DipYourCarcom


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm leaving the door handles alone. They would stick out too much if they were black and the only reason I am hesitant on blacking out the chrome strip on the rear is because i have enough silver trim on the car to even it out. I am definitely leaving the tail lights red. I've had enough problems on my Camaro with the cops with my black tails.


----------



## Knucklehead1964 (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks Good!
Good job...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

leo18_rod said:


> Ohh nicee.. Is it a shiny plastic or is it like a matte color?


It comes out in a matte color, however, if you go to Dipryourcar.com, they have a glossifyer Plsti-Dip that goes on after your color coat to give it a glossy finish.



IROCZILLA said:


> I'm leaving the door handles alone. They would stick out too much if they were black and the only reason I am hesitant on blacking out the chrome strip on the rear is because i have enough silver trim on the car to even it out. I am definitely leaving the tail lights red. I've had enough problems on my Camaro with the cops with my black tails.


I would say to go ahead and plasti-dip the chrome bar on the trunk trim. The reason being is due to the sheer size of the trim piece. Compared to the thin chrome accent strips running the length of the Cruze, and the bowtie border, the trunk piece is just enormous. With that, if you were to black it out it would probably look better and make the chrome trim look more like an accent, rather than an accent with a chunk of, "SUP B****ES!!!!".

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

> I would say to go ahead and plasti-dip the chrome bar on the trunk trim. The reason being is due to the sheer size of the trim piece. Compared to the thin chrome accent strips running the length of the Cruze, and the bowtie border, the trunk piece is just enormous. With that, if you were to black it out it would probably look better and make the chrome trim look more like an accent, rather than an accent with a chunk of, "SUP B****ES!!!!".
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


I suppose I can try it, it's not like the dip is permanent.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I dipped the rear chrome strip on my trunk. I like it a lot more like that. Plus, that's the beauty of this stuff. If you don't like it, it'll peel right off.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

When you wash your car it doesn't affect the plasti dip? How bout paint chips? Is it resistant?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

leo18_rod said:


> When you wash your car it doesn't affect the plasti dip? How bout paint chips? Is it resistant?


Washing hasn't been a problem at all. I always hand wash and when it comes to drying the plasti dipped parts I lightly go over them. They don't take much to dry. Paint chips? Like the plasti dip chipping? The dip is very resistant.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

People dip their rims in the winter to protect them from salt. The dip is pretty resistant and will even withstand a pressure washer directly on it.


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks awesome! Going to have to do this soon. Maybe do my eco wheels black also?


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

No complaints here.. :goodjob:


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm debating doing the Eco rims in white. Maybe black accents on them. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## OLS (Jul 24, 2012)

What's that Crocodile Dundee said.....Naw Mate...THIS is a stormtrooper Cruze....


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Looks great! Wish I had a car that had a contrasting colors like that! Mine is Taupe Grey I am not sure what I can contrast with to make it look better. The Taupe looks good on its own merit with out getting too flamboiant.


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love it!!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

Just bought some plastic-dip today!


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the inspiration! I could figure out how to do the ECO emblem, trying to keep the green part green, I just did it all black for now


















Boy, good thing tomorrow is trash day.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Jthod said:


> Thanks for the inspiration! I could figure out how to do the ECO emblem, trying to keep the green part green, I just did it all black for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad my car was an inspiration. I just did my chrome strip on the truck, it does look great. Im waiting for tint and my roof to be black to post mor pictures! Stay tuned!


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

Mine's getting tinted tomorrow, 20% all around


----------



## carbon419 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow! Looks great. I had the same idea in mind when I bought my Eco. The emblems and the wheels are going to be the first to be 'trooped out, then I will tint it with 20% all around and possibly move on to some of the chrome inlays around the vehicle or even on the inside. We will see.


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

Tinted, 20%, strip on the windshield, 3M clear bra on the front of the hood, and fenders. Installed GM molded mud flaps as well.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Ah how the white beast looks so nice with those Eco rims. **** my steelies.


----------



## Redstrike00 (Aug 9, 2012)

now we need a darth vader cruze now. that looks great .


----------

